# 2017 carolina skiff 218 dlv



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS IS A DECKED OUT BOAT FROM THE T TOP TO JACK PLATE POWER POLE, GARMIN GPS, POWERED WITH A SUZUKI 150DF ONLY 210 HOURS CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY THIS ONE WILL GO QUICK $ 33800.00:texasflag

[email protected]
361-758-2140


----------

